# 12/0 penn /how much braided/130lb



## gunrunnerbob (Feb 25, 2006)

how much does anyone know will a 12/0 penn hold of 130braided[magibraided]i believe i put 1200 0n 9/0/.... hung a 7/8 ft bull and he took off with a few hundred yards of power pro


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Enough to make you take a second mortgage out on your house. Don't quote me because I don't really know, but I think the drags on that 12/0 are not rated much over 80 lb so you might be better off just spooling it up with 80 lb mono.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

gunrunnerbob said:


> how much does anyone know will a 12/0 penn hold of 130braided[magibraided]i believe i put 1200 0n 9/0/.... hung a 7/8 ft bull and he took off with a few hundred yards of power pro


Not sure how much 130# braid a 12/0 will hold. Deaver told me it took 5000yds of 80# Power Pro to fill up his 12/0. He also said it was the dumbest thing he ever did(some will argue that one).
So either you're going to have to dig deep or get to know your banker to fill up a 12/0 with braid.

BTW: I agree with justletmein, 1000yds of 80# mono will do just as good as miles of 130# braid with a 12/0. That's all the drag is good for and 1000yds is about all the line you can take advantage of.
If you want to fish 130# line, get a 14/0 or 16/0. You'll also need some water skies or a fighting chair, but at least you'll have enough drag.

I think it was Old Salt that used to fish a 12/0 loaded with 800yds of 130# Power Pro, with a 400yd topshot of 130 mono. A PINS freight train spooled him one day back in 02 or 03.


----------



## wmayfield (May 18, 2006)

I have a 12/0 and put I believe about 900 yards of 100# mono on it. That is a lot of line to reel in. My son just caught a 7/8 hammerhead in about 10 to 15 minutes.

Willy


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

I put 1200 yards of 130# tuf line on there, and top shotted a little over 200 yards of 100# mono on top. How the heck do you get 900 yards of 100# mono...theres no way unless your over filling it. I filled mine to the top. It says it holds 800 of 80#


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pier Rat, it could be an older Senator, they hold a lot more line. I put 800yds of 60# with a 75yd 80# topshot on my 9/0. Premium fishing line, such as Suffix Tritanium is a smaller diameter as well.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I just had a 9/0 spooled at Academy and it held 725/50. I think the 12/0 is rated for 800/80. JD I cannot imagine 800/60 + topshot on a 9/0, think you got ripped because they were charging your per yard.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Gunrunner;
You can just about figure that with most "superlines" they are about 1/3 to 1/2 the 
size of most mono or dacron....Therefore you can get about 2 to 3 times as much
superline as mono or dacron...Not that you would want to do that off the beach...
you can fill the spool about 1/2 to 2/3 full with the spectra and top it off with what
ever you want...


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

This is as close as I got to mine using 100# PP. It didn't take long for it to decide to leave the area.










Later,
SR


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Screeminreel said:


> This is as close as I got to mine using 100# PP. It didn't take long for it to decide to leave the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic didn't work for some reason, but a copy/past into the browser works. 
http://image04.webshots.com/4/0/78/61/58307861udKiTF_ph.jpg

by the way, there's a dude sneaking up from behind to mug you. :rotfl:


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I just had a 9/0 spooled at Academy and it held 725/50. I think the 12/0 is rated for 800/80. JD I cannot imagine 800/60 + topshot on a 9/0, think you got ripped because they were charging your per yard.


That's pretty funny dude, considering that I put the line on myself...
Had a 950yd spool of BG 60#, if you moved what was left of the line a little, you could see the spool underneath...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JD761 said:


> That's pretty funny dude, considering that I put the line on myself...
> Had a 950yd spool of BG 60#, if you moved what was left of the line a little, you could see the spool underneath...


Just an attempt at humor man, no hard feelings. That's why I added the  after the joke. I still can't imagine such a big difference between the chrome spool and aluminum spool, but apparently that's the case.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I used to think BS when I heard someone talking about putting that much line on a reel as well. Found out it's true! lol


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

There is very little difference between how much a oldschool bronze spool 9/0 will hold and what a aluminum spool 9/0 will hold.
There is a hell of a difference in what various academy employees can get on a reel. I quit going there(or any where else) to fill big reels a long time ago. I buy a bulk spool and do it myself. 
That way I know how things were done.

BTW: Whether its 10# or 130# line, a 9/0 will hold [email protected] near all of a 1# spool of mono. Sometimes it will hold the whole thing and other times I don't get it on as tight. Then there is less than 100 yds left over.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you GD.


----------



## obsessed (Jul 8, 2006)

GD, didn't you do some kind of "capacity" project on some reels not too long ago, if you wouldn't mind...could you post it again, would like to take a look over it again...

thanks,'

marcus


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

obsessed said:


> GD, didn't you do some kind of "capacity" project on some reels not too long ago, if you wouldn't mind...could you post it again, would like to take a look over it again...
> 
> thanks,'
> 
> marcus


Only thing I can think of that you might be talking about, is when I compared the 6/0W(114HLW) to a 9/0(115L). Skipjack and a few others just had a good discission with me on EC about that.

Here's the thread.
http://extremecoast.com/phpBB2/view...p?p=53992#53992 
__________________


----------



## obsessed (Jul 8, 2006)

cool thanks GD, knew i remeber seeing that somewhere, just couldn't remember...

thanks again...


----------

